# PTO kills engine on JD 4600 shuttle revers



## Broken (May 3, 2012)

With engine running, operator in seat, at any RPM the engine dies when PTO switch is pulled even without impliment attached.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as though you may have a bad pto switch,or safety switch,somewhere.


----------



## Broken (May 3, 2012)

Thanks jhngardner 367, I duct taped the seat switch closed and it seems to be working. Just can't figure out why I was able to start the tractor if the switch was faulty. Will see if this is an intermittent problem.
Thanks again for your help.


----------

